

Remotely installing Debian using a web browser - known
http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/WebInstaller/

======
mseebach
Hmm, I see a bit of a chicken-and-egg issue.. How do you configure the IP
address if there's no monitor or input devices? Most colocated sites I've
worked with requires static IPs. Perhaps it could be burned on the CD - add a
tool that takes that info, and makes a ISO specific for that server. CD-Rs are
expendible anyway these days. I could have used that last week. I had to drive
serveral hours to go onsite to install a Debian server. If I could have mailed
a CD-R to the guys, and done the install remotely, I could have saved a bunch
of hours.

~~~
rcoder
In a datacenter where you control the DHCP assignments, it would be fairly
easy to determine the IP address of a new server, since the MAC address is
usually on a label somewhere on the chassis.

For a remote install, you could either configure the IP before burning the
install media (as you suggested), or have the installer scan connected USB
devices for a known config file name, and load configuration from it. That
way, all you would need to do is have the colo tech load a file you emailed
them onto a thumb drive, and then insert that into an available USB port on
the server before starting installation.

------
davemabe
Wow - this is exactly what I needed this morning actually. Is this mirrored
anywhere? The site is down it appears.

